# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Jen Braverman, Larry Kirchner, Haunt Acting, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 72

Well, as we slip into the latter part of January, its time to talk conventions and trade shows. Badger and Eric Vysther have a chat with Jen Braverman, to get all the information about the upcoming Transworld 2015. The Roundtable of Terror continues the Transworld talk with Larry Kirchner, and he gives us some insight on some happenings of his own on the tradeshow floor. Conspicuous by his absence is the Unknown Scare-Actor, who is on sabbatical, but fear not, he still finds time for Face Your Fears!

Badger brings you all the latest Deadline News, Storm sounds like he has been sucking too much helium, in a Haunt Minute, Eric Vysther brings you the Confessions of a first time Haunt Actor, and Jerry Vayne, as always, spins the horror related tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured music:
The Memphis Morticians – Halloween Socks
Little Miss Stakes – Drag Queen Dracula
Graveyard Boulevard – Meet Me at the Grave

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

